# Halogen cooker for Motorhome



## MrsRobbo (Jan 14, 2013)

i am thinking of buying a halogen cooker for use in our first motorhome. Can anybody tell me if i need to buy a specific type or is the wattage just the same as a cooker on buys at any electric store?
Thank you!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

MrsRobbo said:


> i am thinking of buying a halogen cooker for use in our first motorhome. Can anybody tell me if i need to buy a specific type or is the wattage just the same as a cooker on buys at any electric store?
> Thank you!


Very interested in replies to this post too.

BTW. Does size matter?

7 litres or 11 litres?


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 7 litre normal domestic halogen cooker. I keep it in the oven in the motorhome. I do have to turn the lid upside down inside the body but it does fit well.

It works very well for me and saves on gas. Obviously l can only use it on hook up.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Both our current mh and the one we will be exchanging it for on Thursday, have one electric hot plate and three gas. Very useful. Guess which one gets used when on hook up


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Can i use on hook up?*

Hi. If i take our Halogen tabletop cooker to Europe can I use it when we are hooked up on a site? I say yes.....He says no. Help please?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we stayed in Rome (off season)

There was a large Irish gypsy group ( lovely people)

They all used Hallogen ovens outside of the caravans

And very tasty that chicken looked

I might just get one

Aldra


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We used to use a Halogen oven at home and at around 1500 watt consumption we considered buying one for the MH. . . . . . . and then we discovered the 'Remoska' cooker.

At less than 500 watts we found it a much better option. We were so impress that the we bought one for using in the house as well and the Halogen oven has been relegated to the cupboard under the stairs along with all the other must have gismo's that we no longer use. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Coopers of Stortford 1300w. No probs.
Davep


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We've had one (7l) for yonks brilliant use it all the time. Got one at home too (11l) couldn't be without it it's our third one. The other good thing is the induction hob (£30 frm Lidl).

Graham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Graham

What's the power ?

I fancy oneI have the Remoska

But still remembering that chicken in the Gypsy halogens :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Aldra,
I think its a 1000 Watts or (about 5 amps)

Graham


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Can i use on hook up?*



janet1 said:


> Hi. If i take our Halogen tabletop cooker to Europe can I use it when we are hooked up on a site? I say yes.....He says no. Help please?


Don,t take any notice of him  We have used ours 1300w 11ltr size from coopers of stortford in Spain and use it a lot in this country never had a problem.

Actually when we first used it in spain we where quit an attraction :!: People where coming to have a look as they thought aliens had set up in our kitchen tent :lol:

Steve


----------

